# New sub enclosure



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey...that's not fair! All that work and all you can poste is 2 pics???

Show us more, that looks really cool!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

thats cool , wish I had that kind of talent...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

looking good...

Nice work.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## innsanes (Feb 8, 2007)

WOw!!!! wow!!!!! this thing is going to be hella sick with 2 idmax!!! I've always been looking at those decaware plans but just never found the funds to build one. Really want hear your review of this when done.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

lots of people have tried a wicked one with 12" subs, with varied results, changing anything about the design changes performance.

if you want to try steve deckerts ultimo sub, build a wo32, truely amazing.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> That is a WO32 from Decwares website, I only have a cardboard mock-up at this point.
> 
> There will be pics, once Pete and myself get going on this!!
> 
> Stay tuned


oops reading pwns me, in that case driver ts params are very important, too much x max and drivers are gonna touch the outer panel 

"An obvious difference between the WO32 flare design and a more conventional horn is that the taper shrinks to a point. Sometimes called a tapered pipe. The woofer is loaded on the sidewall of the taper firing directly into the adjacent surface less than 1 inch away. This technique over-dampens the woofer resulting in a flatter impedance curve, excellent power handling, and better linearity within its operating range. The typical air space between the cone and throat has been reduced dramatically. This creates a direct linear relationship between the air in the horn flare and the woofer driving it."


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

innsanes said:


> WOw!!!! wow!!!!! this thing is going to be hella sick with 2 idmax!!! I've always been looking at those decaware plans but just never found the funds to build one. Really want hear your review of this when done.


your using idmax 12s in a wo32?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

what you using this for?

club? ht? car?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

edit-


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Need-sq (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your and his work. You can tell nothing is left out, with fine attention to detail. Inspiring! Beautiful craftsmenship gentlemen.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

my wo32 got very loud and VERY low with $60 dayton mrk 2 10s and 200 watts.but i built it exactly to deckert spek. 

if your lucky, and your modifications dont destroy all deckerts design objectives, that subwoofer will shake everything off the walls in that wood shop , while sounding beautiful. 

(my wo32 was easily the best sub ive ever heard, it played every frequency from 80-20 with EXACTLY the same volume, no roll off at all as the notes got lower, no way to understand that until you hear it)


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## rekd0514 (Sep 24, 2006)

Keep up the great work and progress pictures. It will be a masterpiece when its finally done. I wish I had the skills and tools to do some good woodworking of my own.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Pete has some serious understanding in him, He does things that bring a smile to my heart  !
> 
> Early on in our relationship, his technical know how just blew me away.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're describing an artist! I dabble in woodworking but in no means am I on or even close to the level of mastery that Pete is. I truly appreciate fine woodworking craftsmanship. Great Job and Enjoy!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Cheesehead,
> 
> In the photos you will see him eyeing things and trying to decide if it is up to his specs
> 
> ...


so where did petes math tell him deckerts design made the sound come out?

as far as i know, you cant just change a horn design that works, and the wo32 the way it was designed works, if you change anything you risk failure, you might be building a very heavy very expensive waste of time.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Please feel free to email or pm me so that I can dump this LEMON !!


it would have to be free 

you will have to pay shipping and leave the drivers in  

i have a fireplace


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Any updates? New Pic.s?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> Cheesehead,
> 
> I'm going over to Pete's today, I'll take some more pics


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking nice!

I like the choice of stain colors. It makes the grain stand out nice!

Tell Pete "Very Nice"!


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

man every posted pic of that dude always shows him smoking a phat pipe...so whats he smokin in there anywho? Some nice Greatlakes goodness?


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

It's gotta be the OG kush in da pipe. The same ish a$$hole smokes when he post jibberish.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

drake78 said:


> It's gotta be the OG kush in da pipe. The same ish a$$hole smokes when he post jibberish.


so he must smoke it a lot then


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

how much did you and Pete buy Santa's workshop for?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Pete said, Thank You ! 

He smokes a cherry flavored tobacco.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

....


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

gawd petes slow


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Slow yes  On with the show !


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

We changed his subwoofer set-up to a sealed box [ 4 EU700 ].



















same bookshelf speaker


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Today Pete and I worked on the sub change out and he sanded and stained some more pieces.

The subs have a cleaner sound and blend better, to quote Pete : "Those are doing what they should".

Listened to Ladies with Voices and a couple of other very well made CDs


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

what the hell happened to all of the pics in the beginning of the thread? They are all now ....


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Hey A$$hole, how come I can only see your most recent posts? Lately all your older posts only show up as "...." That's all I see.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Once Pete has got the stain on , then comes the sealer [shellac ], the red mahogony color of the [Gunstock = color they call their stain ] stain will jump out at you.

Pete is doing this project with a "Hand Finish", no power tools will be used  

His goals are to make this the best one we have done !

Pete had to pick up a female x 2 connector[ to a single male connector ]to connect the 5150 plate amp up to the CD player.

The guy at RadioShack told him we couldn't do what we've been doing with what we have... (Basically, there ain't no way it can be hooked together the way we connected it},[ Radioshack employee: "Sir that won't work", Pete: OK  ].

At that same store some months ago , I told an employee what I would like, and what I was going to do, He said: I don't have what you need...I walked over and picked out what I had asked for, watched him as he explained why it would not work [ paid him,and died laughing all the way home ].

Promptly connected it, {Nothing but smooth sailing},and never looked back.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Temporary set back in Michigan , the shellac clouded while Pete was applying it [ too much moisture in the air ].[ alcohol absorbs moisture ] 

Think hangover for woodwork    

I maxxed the crossover [100 hz and down ]on the subwoofers because I liked the song  whole lotta shakin goin on [ everything was vibrating at it's Fs {natural frequency}, windows most notably  

never turned the gain past halfway!

Pete is going to drop the wires out of the bottom board right beneath the subwoofers on both sides [ cause the box will be raised up with a skirted lower edge{ we will be putting the connectors thru the skirted portion}that will conceal the wires beneath the enclosure.

Even though all the frequencies will not be horn loaded, just having 2 drivers coupling their output will be something to hear !![ above the passband and below the passband that is hornloaded ]or louder due to efficiently coupling the air to the drivers  .


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Desired effect

quote}
A horn speaker is a speaker system using a "horn" to match the driver cone to the air. The horn itself does not amplify, but rather improves the coupling between the speaker driver and the air. Properly designed horns have the effect of making the speaker cone transfer more of the electrical energy in the voice coil into the air. The driver in effect appears to have a large surface area. 
end quote} 

If you think about this for a moment it should make sense to you [ I hope ].


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Iselected some photos, that I feel give an example of Pete at his finest.

He decided this himself, The reasons are known to him, He decided to make the convergence of these two points with solid birch [ WHY ? ].


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Wondered what you all think about not gluing the boards in place ?

Pete has made mirror imaged top and bottom wood plates that will hold in place the vertical panels by the grooves he cut in the top & bottom wood.

The subwoofers had to be moved from the end of the boards to the center of the boards.

The mounting board or baffle had to be lengthened too.

The whole box has been raised 2 inches to account for grooves the boards will rest in on the top and bottom.

Predictions anyone ?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Hoping to put some more photos up tomorrow, we'll see


----------



## thylantyr (Jan 21, 2008)

Bass horns can get pretty crazy in SPL if designed so and
the walls of the horn will be subject to torture and they
will vibrate. The last bass horn experiment I did was using
an Eminence Omega 12" midbass driver driven by 600w
amp and the 3/4" walls weren't enough, 1.5" thick minimum. lol

How your box performs will depend on the torture factor.
I don't understand the 'didn't glue' issue.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

thylantyr said:


> Bass horns can get pretty crazy in SPL if designed so and
> the walls of the horn will be subject to torture and they
> will vibrate. The last bass horn experiment I did was using
> an Eminence Omega 12" midbass driver driven by 600w
> ...


The baffle will run the full length and will be doubled up.

The top and bottom will hold the wood securely [ grooves, recesses ].

Picture is worth a thousand words, I hope.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

A$$hole

What are you not gluing? The top and bottom panels? I understand the recesses in the panels to "lock" in the sides but what is Pete's reasoning for not wanting to glue them? Is it in case you need to disassemble the box? Or does Pete feel it is just unnecessary? Either way the work is fantastic! 

Pete is truly a craftsman!

On a different note............ You seem like you enjoy quality crafted woodwork. Have you ever been to the Grand Rapids Public Museum? I'm not sure if you know this or not but......Grand Rapids was once dubbed the "furniture city" back in the day. In the museum is a section dedicated to the furniture industry in G.R. If you would like to see some amazing craftsmanship I would recommend a road trip to check it out. I think it's worth the drive. My family refuses to go there with me anymore because I will take 1-2 hours just admiring the fine detail that was put into furniture back then. Now days everything is massed produced with particle board and veneer. Anyways check it out sometime if you haven't already!

Nice work Pete! There's not many people left that have the skills to do work like Pete's!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheesehead,

Best friend in junior high school [ 7th - 8th grade ], his mother and father collected antiques, just love em !

I'll swing by there  

Thanks


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

More pics

This is a view looking into the woods










Pic of Pete










Wood with sealer [ shellac ]











Bottom board with screw skirt


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

More pics


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Some hardware [ feet ]


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Some more hardware [ wire & connectors ]


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

We put on Sheffield drum disc so we could dial in the system[ a little more ] 

Then we listened to "Ladies with Voices" and some bluegrass, Pink Floyd and Hank Williams senior.









another pic of the woods


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The shellac really brings out the life in the wood  

Recap

1] wellnuts to help isolate the vibration from driver to cabinet

2] feet to decouple the enclosure from the floor

Hoped for result, just the driver cone coupling to the air !


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

My DD's come with 10 guage wires so I've decided to run 8 gauge wire to these , wired in series 8 ohms.{at least til they get a few hours of play time}

Thinking about some additional sections of horn for playing lower frequencies {horn loaded}[kinda like adding ductwork to a furnace so as to channel the flow]


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow! Looking great! I can't wait to hear your reviews when it's finished!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Thank You , for Pete  

My EBP on these drivers is 51.6  

quote}
On the other hand, using Leach's math, predicted optimum drivers for bass horns have EBP's of around 50 or lower. I have used such drivers in a subwoofer horn, and the subjective results are excellent. The horn works pretty much as predicted by Leach's model.
end quote}

quote}

I attach importance to these factors in designing any speakers, but specifically horns:

Smoothness of frequency response 
Smoothness of power response (response at all angles) 
Tonal balance (how flat the frequency response is) 
Low distortion at the expected maximum playback level 
High efficiency (to reduce power compression for a given playback level) 
Time alignment (usually not a big deal for cones, but worth mentioning with large multiway horn systems) 
Before
end quote}


----------

